# SMS Telekom



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

Habe zwei Mahnungen erhalten ohne vorher eine Rechnung erhalten zu haben. Weder Telekom, noch direkt von diesen *[...]*. Wäre ein Einspruch sinnvoll, oder soll ich den eventuellen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten ?   :argue: [/b][/list]

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! In richtiges Unterforum verschoben.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (24 September 2005)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier so keine Antwort gegeben werden. Die Anfrage ist zu konkret.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. Ansonsten kann natürlich noch etwas ausführlicher geschrieben werden, damit sich ggf. generelle Hinweise erteilen lassen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 September 2005)

*SMSTelecom*

@ Ksan

Vielleicht hilft Dir *dieser thread* weiter?


----------



## SEP (24 September 2005)

*Re: SMSTelecom*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ksan
> 
> Vielleicht hilft Dir *dieser thread* weiter?



Das wird es.


----------

